# 2009 Roubaix Pro - upgrades finished



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Currently sporting a 2009 Roubaix Pro. Yes the white one. lol Build as follows.

Roubaix Pro size 58cm.

Cockpit - 

Ritchey WCS Stem 90mm
Ritchey WCS 42cm handle bars
Stock Fuji seatpost - hope to rectify this weekend - will go for the Ritchey WCS 27.2mm
Selle Italia SLR XC Gel Flow saddle

Group set -

2010 SRAM Force shifters
2010 SRAM Force FD
2010 SRAM Force RD
PG-1070 cassette - 12-26
PC-1090 chain
FSA Gossamer crankset - 50/34 - will be switching to a Fulcrum RS compact
2009 SRAM Rival brakeset w/Kool Stop pads

Wheels - 

Chris King Cross hubs (high flange) 28 spoke count
DT Swiss 1.1 single eyelet rims
DT Swiss Competition DB 2.0/1.8 spokes
DT Swiss nipples


----------



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

Looks nice except that your rear derailleur housing is too short in back. The stock Fuji seatpost is mega heavy so it's good that you're swapping that out soon.

I have an 08 Fuji Team RC w/ a mix of 08/09 Sram Rival components. Love it.

Enjoy your ride.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Maybe a tad short, but not enough to affect performance.


----------



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

frdfandc said:


> Maybe a tad short, but not enough to affect performance.


That's good.
Here's a good guide to housing lengths. In general, most bikes have too short rear RD housing and too long rear brake housing (by the seat tube).

http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=116


----------



## sixate (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks really nice. Do you know how much it weighs? I have a 61cm 09 Roubaix (red one), and I plan on putting a Force groupset on it over this winter. The only changes I've made to mine at this point are the wheels, seat, cassette, stem, and seatpost.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is the breakdown on weight

18 lbs complete - pedals, cages, pump, computer
17lbs 10 oz - without computer and pump
16lbs 14 oz - without computer, pump, cages, pedals.

Once I get the new seat post that will save a good amount of weight. 

When I switch to the Fulcrum RS I will save 267g over the FSA Gossamer that is on the bike.

So I can imagine a 17 lb complete bike with pedals and everything else.


----------



## AllezCat (Jun 2, 2006)

So...how does it ride?


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I've only put about 2 miles on it since the upgrades. And that was the evening right after I installed everything. The past few days I've been under the weather, but planning on riding tomorrow and put some real miles down as long as there is no rain.

But for the 2 miles, its definitely much nicer over the 105/Ultegra setup it has.


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

Sweet build... haven't done much to mine except for replace the wheels with Neuvation R28 Aero 4s. Slapped on some aero bars recently, otherwise she's still bone stock. Only have shots of it with the "old" wheels... will have to remember to snap a shot of its present form sometime. Here's me in the last triathlon I did this season where I averaged 24.67mph, which is my best to date. 










I'm thinking my next bike related event will be the duathlon nationals at the end of March 2010.


----------



## kahn011 (Nov 20, 2009)

Haha, swiss nipples.


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

Question... do you feel it was money well spent? From what I've been able to gather from people who have been riding for years, your frame is the most important part of your bike. When I was shopping for a bike and had settled on the Roubaix Pro vs. Fuji Team a guy at the shop rolled his eyes at me when I asked if the Roubaix Pro was a decent frame I could put some higher quality parts on at some point. His take was the components on the bike were as good or better than the frame/geometry as is. 

I realize this is a weird question to ask of someone who dropped some serious dough on their bike... but nonetheless interested in your answer.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

I got this carbon seat post from Performance Bike

It claims 152 grams but I weighed it and it comes out to 180grams with the clamp. Also, the local stores usually sell them for $20 less than online plus you get the member 10% off and on lunchtime Tueday and addition 10% off. 

I have a Fuji CCR-3 that used to be 20.15 lbs. I replaced alot of items on it incl. wheelset and got it down to 16.8 lbs, no water bottles or computer. The stock Fuji seatpost is an anchor.

Good luck.



frdfandc said:


> Here is the breakdown on weight
> 
> 18 lbs complete - pedals, cages, pump, computer
> 17lbs 10 oz - without computer and pump
> ...


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

xeon said:


> Question... do you feel it was money well spent? From what I've been able to gather from people who have been riding for years, your frame is the most important part of your bike. When I was shopping for a bike and had settled on the Roubaix Pro vs. Fuji Team a guy at the shop rolled his eyes at me when I asked if the Roubaix Pro was a decent frame I could put some higher quality parts on at some point. His take was the components on the bike were as good or better than the frame/geometry as is.
> 
> I realize this is a weird question to ask of someone who dropped some serious dough on their bike... but nonetheless interested in your answer.



Sorry for the delay in the response. I do see what your shop guy was saying. Yes the frame is the most important part. My sales manager told me that in our LBS carbon is king. Sell carbon over aluminum. I totally disagree. I told him to take that mentality and stick it in his ass. What is king is what feels the best to the person who will be riding the bike. Not to who is selling the bike. 

My shop can't keep the Roubaix Pro in stock. I do think that this is due in part to having a couple of store associates owning and riding this model, it goes well with the general customer. Now most of the sales associates recommend to the customer to ride the bikes back to back to compare the differences and to let the bike tell them what feels best.

Now for me, I absolutely love how the Roubaix Pro handles and feels while I'm on it. I don't feel I settled for anything. I prefer the aluminum of the Roubaix Pro over the Team series carbon. Now if I was going to carbon, I'd go for the SL-1. But since the LBS I work for sells Fuji, bike was a pro deal, and the components were purchased at discount. So total cash output is less than what you think.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

xeon said:


> Question... do you feel it was money well spent? From what I've been able to gather from people who have been riding for years, your frame is the most important part of your bike. When I was shopping for a bike and had settled on the Roubaix Pro vs. Fuji Team a guy at the shop rolled his eyes at me when I asked if the Roubaix Pro was a decent frame I could put some higher quality parts on at some point. His take was the components on the bike were as good or better than the frame/geometry as is.
> 
> I realize this is a weird question to ask of someone who dropped some serious dough on their bike... but nonetheless interested in your answer.


keep in mind, someone was selling you something. if a salesperson truly rolled thier eyes at me or otherwise insulted my decision making or questions, my first response would be to find out if they worked on commission. if so, I'd walk right up to the next salesperson and start dealing with them. if not, I'd explain why I was leaving. many people who are buying things get convinced that the one they originally wanted was only in the store because the manufacturer makes them carry the whole line, but its really not as good as the next model up, and its silly to buy it. "only suckers buy the junky, aluminum frame, you're not a sucker, are you?"

next, the pro fits lots of people well, and the team fits lots of people well. most of us will not be any faster on a team than a pro, and some will be more comfortable on one than another. some will find the pro to be a better overall price for the product offered, and thus a great value. some will find this to be the case with the team. 

bottom line is that the pro is a known good commodity in aluminum frames, and a great starting point to put whatever components wanted, as it is a rather racy frame, just not as light as (some) carbon frames.

I'll bet if I went into that LBS and wanted to buy a Newest, the guy would tell me how much better the Roubaix is.


----------



## 67caddy (Nov 4, 2009)

I think K$ put it pretty well. The reason a manufacturer has different lines is to establish price points for the most possible consumers. I've got a 2008 Douglas Fusion, which is basicly a 2008 Fuji Roubaix. Would I have liked to go with a full 12k carbon frame? Sure, but I was able to pick up a bike with Easton wheels, a full carbon fork, carbon seatstay, carbon seatpost and Ultegra group at a clearance price of $1300. Would I be able to get a quality carbon frame complete bike with comparable components at that price? I doubt it. In addition, I don't really put in the number of hours on the bike that I use to. 2 to 3 hours at a time on the bike are pretty much my limit these days. The bike fits my needs as well as my pocket. Plus it left some room to start saving for a new MTB.


----------

